

Own the laptops that built reddit.com ("luck not included") - pg
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:11&item=140139991952

======
zach
I was all getting ready to bid until he mentioned it came with a Creed CD. No
sale.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm still trying to figure out how someone would end up with a Creed CD to
have to get rid of it. It just doesn't make sense. Did Alexis or Steve pay
money for it? Was it thrown through their window by Diggers in retaliation for
building a better social news site? Was it left behind in the apartment they
rented in SF? Did Scott Stapp seduce Alexis and leave it on the nightstand in
the morning? So many unanswered questions.

------
aston
"It's like a Web 2.0 startup kit!" Yeah, that plus YC funding.

It's awesome that they're giving the proceeds to charity.

------
sam
I predict that the laptops will sell for > $10k. (4 days, 18 hours until the
end of the auction)

~~~
ed
I think that'd be a pretty safe bet.

Edit: I'm leaving my original comment for posterity but I misread the parent
post. (Whoops: ">" != "<")

------
mattculbreth
And a dig at Lisp. :)

------
mynameishere
A 12" laptop? I'm guessing the "business" guy had that one.

~~~
acgourley
I know hackers that use those, they usually have multiple workspaces with
monitors setup.

------
7media
yeah its not the price but the data that can be retrieved

:D

------
crxnamja
i do need a new laptop.

~~~
davidw
I just got one of the Dell ones with Ubuntu preinstalled, and am pretty happy.
Cheap, not fancy, but pretty fast and seems like a nice workhorse.

~~~
rms
The Dells are alright as long as you stick with the business line, build
quality is much better than the consumer line.

